

Phantom Terrains - deevus
http://phantomterrains.com/

======
pash
This reminds me of a similar (but visual) project done several years ago,
called "Light Painting WiFi" [0], which has popped on HN more than once, most
recently in April [1].

Are there any city-wide (or larger) WiFi maps available anywhere? We well know
that Google and several other companies have been collecting WAP data en masse
for many years, but I don't think I've ever seen much done with the data
publicly aside from a handful of this sort of small-scale art project.

Are the data considered too valuable or too controversial by the collectors
(cartographers?) to publish openly?

0\. [http://www.nearfield.org/2011/02/wifi-light-
painting](http://www.nearfield.org/2011/02/wifi-light-painting)

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7581253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7581253)

~~~
rednab
Well, there's the Mozilla Location Service (MLS) 1), mentioned before 2) which
has a completely open API. Of course, coverage is still rather spotty in
places.

1)
[https://location.services.mozilla.com/](https://location.services.mozilla.com/)

2)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8525148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8525148)

------
mnemonicsloth
Why hearing aids and not an iPhone?

~~~
ryanthejuggler
I was wondering the same thing, but I think that a part of the project is
exploring the concept that perhaps one day prostheses will no longer just
bring those who need them up to parity with the rest of the population, but
will instead extend them past the natural capabilities of a human.
Technologically the creators could've recorded these sounds with an iPhone,
but the message would've been different.

They're exploring the same space as Neil Harbisson's _Eyeborg_ project [0] and
John Scalzi's book _Lock In_ [1].

[0]
[http://mashable.com/2013/06/01/eyeborg/](http://mashable.com/2013/06/01/eyeborg/)

[1] [http://www.avclub.com/review/john-scalzis-lock-crams-big-
ide...](http://www.avclub.com/review/john-scalzis-lock-crams-big-ideas-large-
cast-and-c-208446)

